# Rides near Simi Valley during May 19-24



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi all,
I'm going to be staying with some relatives in Simi Valley during the Tour of California and was wondering if there are any group rides, centuries, etc going on during that time. I'll be there from May 19-24. I've tried to check the websites of some of the local shops but don't seem to be finding much.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Conejo Valley Cycists is a very popular club.

Also check out Sundance Cycles. They are located right in the midst of the route for the final stage.

HTH,
JSR


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Cruisin’ the Conejo is a good ride, but it runs 10 days before you get there.


----------

